# Certified true copy of the original - Stamped or written?



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

How is it preferred - to get "certified true copy of the original" *stamped *or *written*? How did you guys get it done (for ACS Assessment)?

Regards,
Vijay.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

You can do this by going to the notary - they sit usually outside the court. Take photostat of doc n ask them to stamp as u need this for visa. They will put 3 stamps on it - Certified as true copy stamp, their notary stamp n a date stamp. With this u r done  hope it helps


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How is it preferred - to get "certified true copy of the original" *stamped *or *written*? How did you guys get it done (for ACS Assessment)?
> 
> ...


Stamped! Get it notarised from a nearby Notary.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

I've already got it attested. It's just that the words "certified true copy of the original" are not written/stamped and was thinking if I could simply write it myself. The notary's stamp has on "Attested" written on it.

Making a new stamp and then stamping it myself is also an option, right? 

Vijay.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> I've already got it attested. It's just that the words "certified true copy of the original" are not written/stamped and was thinking if I could simply write it myself. The notary's stamp has on "Attested" written on it.
> 
> Making a new stamp and then stamping it myself is also an option, right?
> 
> Vijay.


*Making a new stamp and then stamping it myself is also an option, right? *

Buddy, writing something on top of what notary has attested is really dangerous. 
If you are really concerned about the wording, tell your notary upfront what you expect after attestation and get it done again.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

rvijaysubs said:


> I've already got it attested. It's just that the words "certified true copy of the original" are not written/stamped and was thinking if I could simply write it myself. The notary's stamp has on "Attested" written on it.
> 
> Making a new stamp and then stamping it myself is also an option, right?
> 
> Vijay.


I would not suggest that. Why dont u ask the notary to do it.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> I've already got it attested. It's just that the words "certified true copy of the original" are not written/stamped and was thinking if I could simply write it myself. The notary's stamp has on "Attested" written on it.
> 
> Making a new stamp and then stamping it myself is also an option, right?
> 
> Vijay.


Don't make your own stamp man 

Notarised copy is good. Ask the Notary if he/she has a True Copy stamp. Get it from them. The Notary must have put a Big round red stamp with the reg no on it also right? 

I believe "Attested" is good enough.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

I would not suggest that. Why don't u get it done frm the notary itself.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> *Making a new stamp and then stamping it myself is also an option, right? *
> 
> Buddy, writing something on top of what notary has attested is really dangerous.
> If you are really concerned about the wording, tell your notary upfront what you expect after attestation and get it done again.


I am not writing/stamping anything over the notary's signature. I'm just thinking of stamping the words "certified true copy of the original" alongside his attestation, on an empty space.

Vijay.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> I am not writing/stamping anything over the notary's signature. I'm just thinking of stamping the words "certified true copy of the original" alongside his attestation, on an empty space.
> 
> Vijay.


Not required mate.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Not required mate.


So, only the word "Attested" is fine. I hope ACS is not strict on the wording.

Vijay.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> So, only the word "Attested" is fine. I hope ACS is not strict on the wording.
> 
> Vijay.


Attested means "To affirm to be correct, true, or genuine"... 

Dont worry mate it will work.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> So, only the word "Attested" is fine. I hope ACS is not strict on the wording.
> 
> Vijay.


ACS is at times assumed to be a very strict body when it is not. I only submitted coloured scanned copies and it worked just fine. If you have the words 'Attested', then you should be fine.

If in the worst case they are not accepted, the CO will let you know. At present, I would suggest you don't tamper with the certified copies.

Good luck!!


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> ACS is at times assumed to be a very strict body when it is not. I only *submitted *coloured scanned copies and it worked just fine. If you have the words 'Attested', then you should be fine.
> 
> If in the worst case they are not accepted, the CO will let you know. At present, I would suggest you don't tamper with the certified copies.
> 
> Good luck!!


By 'submitted', you mean submitted online or submitted hard copies?

Vijay.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> By 'submitted', you mean submitted online or submitted hard copies?
> 
> Vijay.


Both ways. I submitted online as well as posted coloured hard copies of the original.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

rvijaysubs said:


> I am not writing/stamping anything over the notary's signature. I'm just thinking of stamping the words "certified true copy of the original" alongside his attestation, on an empty space.
> 
> Vijay.


Hello Vijay,

Just curious to know what you did in last? I am going through same phrase, notary has told me they don't have "true certified copy" stamp.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

That's ok. Its not required that the wordings be exact. A simple 'Attested' would also do. Make sure that the stamp is clear, and with the registration number of the notary.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*On what address to send photocopy to?*

Thanks vijay, one more thing... 

1. do i have to "color" photo copy of the documents or normal photo copy will do?

2. After sending scanned copy, do i also need to send physical copies to ACS? If yes, on what address should it be sent?


----------

